# Urgent Sable SD? WVA- Any groups that could help?



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1025350#Post1025350

I wasn't sure if she really was a service dog, or what she is, and also didn't know if there were any groups that could help her, but wanted to make sure that if/if any help could be had for her. 








Very sad. 

Oh-probably best to keep all her posts on that initial thread. This one could be locked if needed. I just wanted her to be seen by people in the know.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

A Companion Dog is not a Service Dog. They can be trained by an individual or by an organization. There are no standards to be met, no official definitions, no state of national certifying agencies. They have the same legal status as of any other pet dog.

This is another area where you can either have a beautifully trained dog from an organization or one that was certified by a rip off Internet site where for a price will "certify" a dog as a Therapy, Service, Companion, or even a S&R dog sight unseen and no proof of training needed -- only the applicant saying their dog was trained. 

If someone is interested in a Trained Companion Dog for a child who is too young or not able to handle a service dog, for companionship for an elderly person with special needs, or for any individual who does not qualify for an Assistance Dog but could benefit from a helper dog around the house, research into the dog and the trainer or supplying organization is very important.


----------

